# Problems installing FreeBSD 12.1 on VirtualBox 6.0.14



## chukzelda (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi,

I've been trying to install FreeBSD 12.1 DVD ISO on VirtualBox 6.0.14.  The install appears to succeed but upon restart, I get the menu, choose multiuser (1) and it goes straight back into the install screens.

What am I doing wrong?

Thanks
Chuk


----------



## SirDice (Jan 14, 2020)

Remove the DVD.


----------



## chukzelda (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi,

Sorry, I should have been clearer.  I'm not using a physical DVD, but downloaded the FreeBSD 12.1 DVD image and am using that in VirtualBox.

Thanks
Chuk


----------



## SirDice (Jan 14, 2020)

Remove the DVD from the VM.


----------



## chukzelda (Jan 14, 2020)

SirDice,

Thank you.  Removing the virtual DVD did the trick.  Silly simple now that I look back at it.  I'm hanging my head at the moment.

Chuk


----------

